# over the bench dust collection



## brian88 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello. Does anyone have any ideas or plans to build a dust collector that I could hang above the work bench to capture the dust from sanding?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I just made a sanding box out of slats about 4" thick that can sit on my bench when needed. I either hook it up to the dust collector or shop vac.

I'v never seen anything overhead. By the time it get there, you've already sucked it in.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a 4" duct and gate under my workbench with a 4×2.5 reducer at the gate. I use a shop vac hose to connect my sanders. This pic is 3-4 years old, but the setup is pretty much the same.


----------

